# Lenz Sport Milk Money with Rohloff Build



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

Just completed my Milk Money Build with a Rohloff Speedhub - looking good if I don't say so myself! Still cold & wet in Michigan so no test ride yet...

Lacing up the Rohloff into a new hoop wasn't too bad, but took me a few hours!

Build came in just over 28lbs sans pedals/water cage/computer & right at 29lbs all in (see details for complete list).

future upgrades will get the build under 26lbs (cannondale lefty, lighter crankset, carbon handlebar/seatpost, lighter front tire)

Devin at Lenz Sport is fabricating a Rohloff dropout for me so I can ditch the speedbone, but it will be a few weeks.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

nice...not a bad weight too. That is what my rohloff steel HT weighs.


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

Did the 1st test ride last night at Stoney Creek Metro Park in Michigan. Just a quick 8 mile loop to test the bike before a big trip to North Carolina next weekend. Stoney Creek Trail was still a little slimey due to snow melt so I couldn't attack the corners, but very impressed with the Milk Money! Very quiet without any chain slap or tensioner pulley noise as the Milk Money is designed as a single speed and the Roloff works perfect in this application. 

The 29" wheels and 3" of rear suspenion made for a silky smooth ride compaired to my 26" Trek Fuel. Also what amazed me is how fast this 29" Lenz gains momentum on downhills compaired to the 26" bike! It felt almost like cheating as I'd get about 2/3rds to 3/4 the way up the next hill before having to work again vs only about half way up with the 26" bike. My wheel weight is about the same between the 2 bikes as I have heavy Kenda Nevegals on the 26" bike so I did not notice any extra climbing effort required with the 29 as is often published. I think I'm going to love this bike! and after a few lighter parts thrown into the mix it will be a machine!!!!!!!!

I've attached an old pic of the Rohloff when it was on my Trek Fuel (but now on the Milk Money!) I used the Rohloff on the Fuel for 8 years and have at least 5,000 mile on it - it has been bullet proof and the Milk Money is the perfect showcase for this hub!!!!


----------



## sealcove (Apr 26, 2004)

gtoscott1970 said:


> Did the 1st test ride last night at Stoney Creek Metro Park in Michigan. Just a quick 8 mile loop to test the bike before a big trip to North Carolina next weekend. Stoney Creek Trail was still a little slimey due to snow melt so I couldn't attack the corners, but very impressed with the Milk Money! Very quiet without any chain slap or tensioner pulley noise as the Milk Money is designed as a single speed and the Roloff works perfect in this application.


Would like to get an update on how this rig has worked out for you. Been thinking about getting an MM 4.0 with either an Alfine 11 or a Rohloff. Some questions:


Do you feel 3" is sufficient travel for a 29er? 
How is the concentric BB holding up? Does it squeak? How often do you have to grease it? 
Do you need to run the shock in platform mode or is the suspension active without bob/squat? My concern is that the chainline is well above the bottom bracket, which could induce squat when peddling. 
Looks like you are using just zip ties for cable routing. Is that the case? 
Do you feel the adjustable dropout can handle the moment created by the hub in low gear? 

Anything else you care to share?


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

sealcove said:


> Would like to get an update on how this rig has worked out for you. Been thinking about getting an MM 4.0 with either an Alfine 11 or a Rohloff. Some questions:
> 
> 
> Do you feel 3" is sufficient travel for a 29er?
> ...


1st off let me say after a trip to NC this weekend (Kitsuma, Laurel Mountain/Pilot Rock, Black Mountain, Dupont) I LOVE THIS BIKE!!!!! Those trails are very rugged/rocky with many advanced only sections and this bike with only 3" of travel and 29" wheels ate it up! I never found myself wanting for more travel, but the 4" Milk Money would surely eliminate any fears of being "undersuspended". I could chose lines I would never try with my 26" bike and the 29" hoops offer extra protection from endo's. Simply Amazing ride!

At this point I only have about 80 miles on the bike after this trip and no issues with the concentric BB. I greased it up with the very convienent greese zert before the trip and never had to mess with it during the trip. I could occasionaly hear the other pivots making tiny amounts of noise as all suspension bikes do, but this could be amplified a bit as the bike is so quiet without any chain slap or derailluer noises. Bottom line - no issues so far due to the concentric BB.

I ran the rear shock in the middle platform setting and experienced very little "bob" - on smooth sections if you look down you might see the pivot moving a bit within the sag limit, but nothing extreme - definitely no worse than my 2002 model Trek Fuel. But this design is more prone to "bob" then some others, but the positive tradeoff is no tensioners and a perfectly straight chainline at all times. Did I mention how quiet the bike is with no chain slap? After waiting for my buddies at the bottom of Pilot Rock there bikes sounded like rattle cans with all the chain slap going on, but not the Milk Money - super quiet!

I bought my frame used, but if you buy new you can select the style of shifter cable mounts you need, but mine was set-up for SingleSpeed, so I am just using zip ties to the secure mounted rear brake line and seems to be working great. My plan is this allows for quick change to Single Speed when I give that a go this summer.

Right now I still have the speedbone in use and am waiting for Lenz Sport to send me the specific Rohloff Dropout which is designed for the torque load - should be no issue.

Other - the bike climbs lighter than it's current weight which could be a function of my 32T/16T gearing which is lower than Rohloff recommends and the Stans rims and the relatively light Maxxis Aspen rear tire is as lighter than my 26" setup. I had no problem climbing the crazy switchbacks up Kitsuma trail or climbing to the top of Pilot Rock. The traction was fantastic - only once did I need more aggressive knobs on a particularly technical ascent at Dupont up a rocky washout zone leading to the slick rock (spun out on a rock overhang and fell over hard bruising the heel of my hand pretty good). I did tear a slidewall on a super fast downhill section that stan's couldnt seal up (about a 1cm long rip), but a park tire boot and backup tube saved the day. The rock also put 2 gouges in my new rim - damn! I'm really likeing the Maxxis Aspen as a rear tire.

I've attached a few pics from the NC Trip - Man I love this bike!


----------



## mtbvillage (Jan 21, 2010)

I love it when early adopters blaze such clear trails - this is pretty close to my (current) notion of the ideal bike for what I do. 
Some questions:
1. Why did you choose MM frame size XXL? 
2. How tall are you? 
3. Any recommendations or thoughts on size?


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

mtbvillage said:


> I love it when early adopters blaze such clear trails - this is pretty close to my (current) notion of the ideal bike for what I do.
> Some questions:
> 1. Why did you choose MM frame size XXL?
> 2. How tall are you?
> 3. Any recommendations or thoughts on size?


I am 6'2" and 180 lbs and have really long legs for my height (35" inseam). My long legs drive alot of seatpost sticking out of most companies XL Frames. Note the amount of seat post in the 21.5" size XL Trek Fuel picture in my original posting. The XXL MM fits me soo much better than the smaller Trek and has the appropriate amount of seat post length. Reach is about the same on the 2 bikes. I've recently added a longer stem to the Milkmoney as I needed to increase reach about an inch (was feeling a little cramped). Best thing to do is look up the geometry specs of your current ride and compare to those for the Milkmoney and see what is your best fit. (this is what I did, but I knew I needed a bigger frame than the Trek)


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

Update - forgot to post some weight reductions! 

Took 1.5lbs off the bike (see yellow shaded items in spreadsheet pic). Carbon Handlebar, lighter stem, lighter front tire, remove chainring bashguard, cut seat post 58mm, remove speedbone with Rolhoff Dropouts, Control Tech Skewers, foam grips....

Total is 26.66lbs without pedals.


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

I've decided to sell my MilkMoney with Rohloff Speedhub. $2,500 firm (buyer pays shipping). Size is XXL 23" (see Lenz Sport website for geometry)
Want to get a Funk LaRuta and try SRAM XX1. I'll place an add in the mtbr classifieds too.

Build and ride details in pics immediately above - current weight with pedals is 27lb 6oz.

I've just reviewed my milage log book. Hub has 5,509 miles on it and runs perfect (I'm original owner of Hub). I'm second owner of the MilkMoney frame. I've put 1,110 miles on it.

Everything in very good shape. Frame decals have cosmetic scratching - normal wear and tear for a used bike. Front fork still and rear shock still feel great. Magura Marta SL brakes function properly but getting older. Tires are like new (put new on this spring - only 156 miles on this year). Rolhoff Manual and accessories included in sale.

Current pic taken today (more pics available upon request)
send me an email or text with questions:
[email protected]
586-899-8317


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Have you checked out the Milk Money 4.0?


----------

